# Subs needed for Salt Lake, UT



## ej Landscaping (Mar 28, 2004)

We are looking for subs for our larger commercial accouts for 2004-2005 season. If you are interested in the extra work email us at [email protected].

These new accounts require snow removal in the bids so we are looking to get prices right away. Thanks for your help


----------

